# Orego Stim



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

I found sn article on Orego Stim and just wondered what people views were on its benefits or otherwise and if anybody used it

Trying to upload the pdf file so you can all read what I read and see what you all think or perhaps some of you use it...hopefully 3rd time lucky on the upload


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm only slightly familiar with this supplement which is more known in the pigeon world. 
I know in my country they use this product to give a boost on courier pigeons (racing pigeons) and improve their overall performance.
I haven't used this particular product on my birds. I currently use other supplements alongside a varied, balanced diet.


----------

